# Hello



## Merrychristmaskevin (8 d ago)

Just introducing myself, 36yo M. Found a lot of good information here and finally decided to make a profile.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi Kevin! Welcome.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Merrychristmaskevin said:


> Just introducing myself, 36yo M. Found a lot of good information here and finally decided to make a profile.


Welcome to TAM! I was a lurker without a profile for over a year before I joined.

Dive right in!


----------

